# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  MysticalSophie's Workbook

## MysticalSophie

Since I'm willing to attain lucidity, I decided to enroll on this course as a form to keep myself focused of my goals. Because I'm still a beginner, I felt the need of accomplish the old tasks as well. 

*Starting day: 18/12/2011*

----------


## MysticalSophie

* A little more about me...* 


I always was a very creative and imaginative child. My memory and my stunning ideas still make me smile. Those skills helped me to recall well my dreams and to have very vivid experiences. Today I'm still a person with a lot of ideas and a sense of curiosity. That leaded me to pursue a scientific course at my school (I'm in High School). However, since my 13 years old I just casted aside my dreams and never really paid more attention to them. I think I just remmembered a few: nightmares or a rare significant dream.

I heard about Lucid Dreaming when I was around 15-16 years old, but only in 2011 I really started to take this seriously.  Although I enjoyed DV in August, with the beginning of school I just forget about Lucidity but now I'm back. In August I made some progresses, such as getting lucid by my own (not by accident like one or two times that happened), and paying more attention to my dreams. But now, I really want to get more than just being able to recall my dreams and to relate them with things from my daily life. I really want to explore this amazing world of dreams.
So, I'm starting with this:

I'm able to remmember a considerable number of dreams from my past
I already experienced hallucinations once I was sick
My first forced lucid dream happened throught the MILD technique
I'm able to recall at least fragments of dreams every night
I record my dreams on a Diary
Even when I didn't know about Lucidity, I got lucid a few times by DILD.

Pointing to the last sentence, when I got that way lucid my DC always started to stare at me and got mad faces, like if I ruined everything. I wrote about that here: http://www.dreamviews.com/f20/strang...-dream-120502/

----------


## MysticalSophie

Week 1 - *Old Tasks*

*Normal Task:* Recall 7 Dreams

18/12/2011: 2 Dreams Recalled.
19/12/2011: 2 Dreams Recalled.
(still have to count the dreams of the next days.)

Week 1 - *Progress Tasks*

*Normal Task:* Recall dreams or fragments 10 days out of 14. 4 nights should include atleast 2 dreams each.

18/12/2011: 2 Dreams Recalled.
19/12/2011: 2 Dreams Recalled.

*Basic Task:* Activate 3 senses.

Not done yet.

* Intermediate Task* Interact with the environment. 

Not done yet.

 *Advance Task* Wreak havoc on the enviroment, no powers allowed.

Not done yet.

----------


## nito89

*Welcome mystical sophie. Hope you enjoy the class and i look forward to reading through your dreams*

----------


## Matte87

Hi and welcome to class!  :smiley:  What a great introduction, and I love how you've organized your workbook. Good job! I'm looking forward to reading your progress, if you have any questions regarding anything at all, don't hesitate to ask! If you want to give the motivation a little extra kick in the butt, you can join the competition going on here: http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/compe...thread-125222/

Keep on dreaming!

----------


## MysticalSophie

@nito69: Hi Nito! I remember you when I first joined DV. I was that one with the creepy DC's that stare at me whenever I shout I'm dreaming. x)  Thank you and I promise I will keep track of my dreams here  :wink2: 

@Matte87: Hi Matt! It's good to receive a reply of yours!  :wink2:   Yes, I'm certainly going to write something right now, because I have some big news about my progress  :wink2:  However, I think I'm still not ready for a Competition, but I'm going to read first.  :wink2:  I think it's a good idea to have some kind of Contest on the Course!  :wink2:

----------


## MysticalSophie

*January, 2012 - UPDATES*

Week 1 - *Old Tasks*[/COLOR]

*Normal Task:* Recall 7 Dreams

18/12/2011: 2 Dreams Recalled.
19/12/2011: 2 Dreams Recalled.
 20/12/2011: 1 dream Recalled.
21/12/2011: 4 Dreams Recalled. (WBTB techique)

*Basic Task:* Tell a DC you're Dreaming.

Not done.

 *Advance Task* Fly.

30/12/2011: Done on my Lucid Dream.


COMPLETE

Week 1-2 - *Progress Tasks*

*Normal Task:* Recall dreams or fragments 10 days out of 14. 4 nights should include atleast 2 dreams each.

Timeline: 18/12 - 31/12
18/12/2011: 2 Dreams Recalled.
19/12/2011: 2 Dreams Recalled.
 20/12/2011: 1 Dream Recalled.
21/12/2011: 4 Dreams Recalled. (WBTB techique)
22/12/2011: 3 Dreams Recalled.
24/12/2011: 1 Dream Recalled.
25/12/2011: 2 Dreams Recalled.
26/12/2011: 1 Dream Recalled.
29/12/2011: 1 Dream Recalled.
30/12/2011: 4 Dreams Recalled *(1 LUCID DREAM!)*
31/12/2011: Dream Fragments - not recorded.

COMPLETE


*Basic Task:* Activate 3 senses.

Not done yet.

* Intermediate Task* Interact with the environment. 

Not done yet.

 *Advance Task* Wreak havoc on the enviroment, no powers allowed.

Not done yet.

----------


## Matte87

Amazingly organized!  :smiley:  So easy to read. It's good to hear from you again, I thought you had left there for a while. You take your time with the tasks, no need to rush anything at all. The competition will probably go on for a while so don't worry.

----------


## MysticalSophie

*You can read my dreams here:
*
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/mysticalsophie/

----------

